# 2015 Rogue Select cabin air filter location



## NickM (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi all, I purchased a replacement cabin air filter for my 2015 Rogue Select and can't figure out how to replace the old one. The videos I see on youtube show the Rogue, not the Select which I think may be different. Can anyone tell me the location of this filter on the Select? Thanks.


----------

